
PyPy3.3 v5.2 alpha 1 released - triplepoint217
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/05/pypy33-v52-alpha-1-released.html
======
triplepoint217
Looks like pypy for python 3 is back on track. This ameliorates one of my
concerns about migrating to python 3 since I think/hope that pypy is going to
be an important part of future python.

